# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] Ligue Blood Bowl CPC : 4e mois, où l'on touche au divin (avec les phalanges).

## von_yaourt

J'étais parti pour vous faire toute cette news sur le ton du regretté Jean Pierre Coffe, vous dire que ce tournoi c'était un bon produit du terroir respectueux des chaînes de production de joueurs locaux, avec des coachs frais (et de saison) et l'amour des traditions, mais un canard m'a devancé en faisant son compte-rendu de la même façon. C'est pourquoi, en piquant mes idées d'introductions les plus simples, il se voit d'office exclu du reste de nos compétitions jusqu'à la fin de mon mandat à vie. (...)

Lire la suite sur le site.

----------

